# New 2011 250Rs In Alberta



## jacsar (Aug 14, 2011)

Hello everyone!
What a great forum! We just bought a new 2011 250RS today. Our intention was just to drive to the local dealer and have a look but... after all our research and checking out our other options we bit the bullet and bought it today. We're super excited! We pick it up this week and head out for our first adventure this weekend.

Also, we've been searching the forums and were wondering if there were any Canadians recommending places to purchase screen rooms for the 25rs? 
And...anyone hook up their iPad's or iPods or other MAC equipment to the TV in the unit? I forgot to check what sort of connections it had available.

Thanks!


----------



## CampingRus (Jun 20, 2011)

jacsar said:


> Hello everyone!
> What a great forum! We just bought a new 2011 250RS today. Our intention was just to drive to the local dealer and have a look but... after all our research and checking out our other options we bit the bullet and bought it today. We're super excited! We pick it up this week and head out for our first adventure this weekend.
> 
> Also, we've been searching the forums and were wondering if there were any Canadians recommending places to purchase screen rooms for the 25rs?
> ...


Enjoy!!! We have been loving ours! We have a bluray dvd player hooked to the tv via an HDMI cable. Works great. We hook up the satellite radio through the stereo.


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on the new camper!


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Welcome fellow Canadian....


----------



## american_camper (Aug 7, 2011)

Congrats on the new Outback and Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Bigbopper299 (Jul 3, 2007)

jacsar said:


> Hello everyone!
> What a great forum! We just bought a new 2011 250RS today. Our intention was just to drive to the local dealer and have a look but... after all our research and checking out our other options we bit the bullet and bought it today. We're super excited! We pick it up this week and head out for our first adventure this weekend.
> 
> Also, we've been searching the forums and were wondering if there were any Canadians recommending places to purchase screen rooms for the 25rs?
> ...


I would recomend sticking in Alberta to get your screen room just to save the taxes... lol

We use our Macbook Pro in our camper all the time. Have a Thunderbolt to HDMI cable that we use so that gives us the sound as well as a great picture.

We bought our Outback in 07 and saw very few Outbacks on the roads out here in western Canada, but the last few years they seem to be everywhere all of a sudden. Can't hit the highway or stop somewhere in a campground and NOT see one.


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

Bigbopper299 said:


> We bought our Outback in 07 and saw very few Outbacks on the roads out here in western Canada, but the last few years they seem to be everywhere all of a sudden. Can't hit the highway or stop somewhere in a campground and NOT see one.


Its like those melon heads from Sask... No matter where you go, they are just everywhere!









Grats on the trailer. Hope to see you on the QE2 sometime.


----------



## jacsar (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for the information and welcomes everyone! Today is the big day and we can hardly stand the excitement! I plan on sleeping in the trailer tonight.

I think I've asked a million questions of everyone I know about what to do to prepare. I'm a little nervous about towing with our old truck, but it'll have to work this year (with only 2 weekend trips planned this year). 
I bought the ladder for the bunks. An HDMI to hook up our DVD player and my other cables to connect my macbook. A paper plate dispenser (why that made the list when others didn't- I don't know- must be a little over the top with organization). The oxygenics shower head (does anyone know if I need to buy a different shut off button for it- bought the chrome model). Tension rod and curtain to section off the bunk area (couldn't find a pleated door). Memory foam topper for the King, an extra double for the dinette, sheets, new Mr.Coffee K-cup brewer (because coffee is a must in our household and future shop had a good deal on the keurig type thing to match our home one).

I'm eyeing up a honda generator but that has to wait until next year. I also waived on the Maxxair remote vent (not sure if it's necessary up here in Alberta- any input? It was almost $500!) and the extra 12 V battery as I think we can do the battery ourselves. I want a solar system but I want to find someone who's tried one out with some success here. Had a friend who had lots of trouble with his (on a Dutchmen trailer though). Also waiting on the screen room until next year.

I researched the mod for hooking the BBQ up to the trailer tanks and eventually came across a local dealer who sells the porta-chef brand bbq's and a hose adapter that you can attach to the outdoor kitchen quick connect. Sent an e-mail to their parts department to get a price but haven't heard back. I think I like the idea of not having to modify it but we'll see if I ever hear back. Anyone know anything about this? Here's the link to the video. It's a different brand trailer but I believe the outback's have a quick connect too. http://www.youtube.com/user/fraserwayrv#p/u/7/h2Jp2CnJbEc

Aside from printing out the inspection list anything else I'm missing?


----------



## mjs518 (Oct 24, 2004)

I am thinking of upgrading to this model and have a couple questions.

Getting into the top bunk has always been an issue for my boys. You say there is a ladder accessory? Is it from Outback or something that your dealer had?

I have not seen this unit in person. How many adult size bike can be stowed up front?

What is the "extra double" for the dinette you mentioned?


----------



## jacsar (Aug 14, 2011)

mjs518 said:


> I am thinking of upgrading to this model and have a couple questions.
> 
> Getting into the top bunk has always been an issue for my boys. You say there is a ladder accessory? Is it from Outback or something that your dealer had?
> 
> ...


We bought the ladder from our dealer. You can buy them from camping world too. My 4 year old manages really well with it. They are all too long/tall for our bunks but my husband cut it down to size to fit. We also added padding to the hooks so they don't scratch the wood.

We used our trailer for the first time this weekend and we didn't bring bikes. I'm sure someone else will be able to tell you how many bikes fit. I'm guessing you could probably fit 4 in there.

I bought a mattress pad for the dinette to put over top of the cushions. I'm not sure exactly how big it is so I bought a double size pad for it. We didn't end up using the bed though.

Our first trip was fantastic! Love love love the new trailer


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome jacsar to Outbackers!

Congrats on your new 250RS


----------

